# squirrells and rabbit skinng



## crossmanmanman (Sep 9, 2006)

how do you skin a rabbit or squirrel?? i know this might be disgusting but are there any vids .. giimie some tips or vids please thx a lot


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Here is one of the neatest ways to skin a squirrel I've ever run across. Takes a little practice but once you get the hang of it................

http://www.huntingfootage.com/showphoto ... 523&page=1


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

On squirrels we would do about the same as Gohons link, but a differant way. Cut a hole across the back about half way between the head and rear end big enough to get 2 fingers of each hand in and pull in opposite directions. Usually comes off easiest if they are still warm.


----------



## crossmanmanman (Sep 9, 2006)

and then how do you tan them and make stuff?? thx or your help alrady


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

bratlabs, the way you described skinning a squirrel is the way I always did it until I saw how this guy in the flick did it. One thing he doesn't mention or show is if you notice, each and every time he switched hands he would wipe his hands down the side of his jeans. This cleaned off any hair they may have gotten on his hand. I discovered that this method left absolutely no hair on the skinned squirrel. Getting hair on the squirrel was always a problem for me in the past. A sharp knife and a wife that doesn't complain about washing your bloody jeans is all you need.........


----------



## crossmanmanman (Sep 9, 2006)

so whos method should i try?? the movie which you say dosent get any fur or bratabs where you would cut a hole in its back??


----------



## HERSHEY_VOLS_22 (Sep 5, 2006)

Next time ur at wal mart, find a copy of feild and stream (it has a dark cover with a shotgun and rifle on the cover) and go to the squirrel hunting thing


----------



## crossmanmanman (Sep 9, 2006)

ok kool thx.. does anyone have any tips for tanning and stuff i wanna make like gloves or somthing haha


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

> On squirrels we would do about the same as Gohons link, but a differant way. Cut a hole across the back about half way between the head and rear end big enough to get 2 fingers of each hand in and pull in opposite directions. Usually comes off easiest if they are still warm.


Method I use as well, remember to cut off the feet, head, and tail before you start.


----------



## HMONG XIONG (Nov 8, 2006)

hey...for a better taste on your squirrel..make a fire or use a propane tank with a fire hoses... burn the fur of the skin until there is no more fur.. then use something to scrub of the burned fur off the squirrel..burn the squirrel once more for a few second but don't try to burn it soo long that it ruined the meats... after your done with that, wash the squirrel and scrub the leftover burned fur off the squirrel skin... cut open the squirrel and clean the inside... don't take the skin off cause it is the great taste of the squirrel... cut the squirrel in 1 inch piece.. cook it the way u want to...

there you go... this is what i always do cause it is easy and also taste better...

try it!..

  :lol:   :beer: :wink:


----------



## Woogie_man (Nov 18, 2006)

:lol: THAT IS JUST AWSOME....... really looks like a little person taking off a jump suit


----------



## chabla (Apr 21, 2007)

crosmanman heres a way to tan a squirrel hide with iut geting the brains out and only needing really an egg.
This is my basic process:

1)Flesh and dry or wet scape hide

2)Prepare sloution of egg yolks ( i have used the whole egg as well and didn't really notice a difference, if you try both and find one way works better than the other I'd love to hear about it) mixed with a small amount of warm water. - for the squirrel I only used one egg and maby a 1/4 cup of water. for the fox and ground hog I used 6 eggs and about 1 1/2 cups of water

3) rub solution with hand into side of hide with out fur for several minutes.

4) wrap hide in slightly moist towel with another egg worked into towel and sit over night

5) lightly scrape off egg residue and sew any wholes

6) work between your hand or over rope until dry and soft.

7) smoke hide

8) let the hide sit out side for a while to air out the Smokey smell away from animals

I am still a long ways from being a master hide tanner but have found egg tanning a great way to practice and learn about the process. If anyone tries this method or a variation of it please let me know!! if you have any questions feel free to ask


----------

